# Finnish Open 2011



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jun 22, 2011)

It's probably going to take place during the last weekend of August. Mmmmmmaybe all events and stuff :O Getting a venue is the hardest part as usual.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 9, 2011)

In the highly likely event of me coming, I will have these puzzles for sale:
DaYan III - Ling Yun - DaYan stickers, lubed with Lubix.
Alpha Feng-V with Cubesmith half-bright stickers and lubed with Lubix.
Ghost Hand II , -||-
Alpha III-f , with CSmith standard stickers and lubed with Lubix
C4U cube, not assembled and missing a core. Lubed with Lubix.
LanLan 2x2, not lubed, tensioned or used.

5 Euros each, except 2x2 which will go for 1.

EDIT: I will also be selling the Maru 4x4, Maru stickers and lubed with CRC and maru lube.


----------



## Benyó (Jul 9, 2011)

i might go if it's in August
where would it take place?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 18, 2011)

Still no venue :/


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 8, 2011)

Going to be postponed.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 27, 2011)

Probable dates December 10-11.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 16, 2011)

It'll actually happen http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FinnishOpen2011


----------



## coinman (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, nice. I will try to be there.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't attend.


----------

